# What does the name mean? Rameau's piece.



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

Can someone, please, translate to English, or, at least, explain the meaning of the name of Rameau's piece "_Rondeau des Indes Galantes_" - the Google translator just copies it as is.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Rondeau is a musical form (I'm sure you already know that part). The "des Indes Galantes" part refers to Rameau's opera-ballet of the same name, with four acts each depicting scenes of the lives of four different indigenous peoples (American indians, Mayas, etc). Galant in old French means merry.


----------



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

Therefore, I guess, the translation would be "_Rondo of Merry Indians_" - is this correct?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Rondeau (or Rondo) is a simple musical form which alternates a recurring main theme ('A') and interspersed episodes of contrasting music ('B', 'C', etc) with the final form ABACA.... etc).

_Les Indes galantes_ doesn't translate too well as it becomes _The Galant Indies_ (as in West and East Indies).

So, "Rondeau des Indes Galantes" translates as 'Rondo from _The Galant Indies_' (a ballet-opera by Jean-Philippe Rameau).


----------



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

AmateurComposer said:


> Therefore, I guess, the translation would be "_Rondo of Merry Indians_" - is this correct?


Indies. Not Indians. Indes is French for Indies, as in the West Indies. 
Indian, as in Native American is Indien in French.

_Des _is a contraction of the words _de_ and _les_, so _des_ means _from the_. Woo, italics!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Delicious Manager said:


> Rondeau (or Rondo) is a simple musical form which alternates a recurring main theme ('A') and interspersed episodes of contrasting music ('B', 'C', etc) with the final form ABACA.... etc).
> 
> _Les Indes galantes_ doesn't translate too well as it becomes _The Galant Indies_ (as in West and East Indies).
> 
> So, "Rondeau des Indes Galantes" translates as 'Rondo from _The Galant Indies_' (a ballet-opera by Jean-Philippe Rameau).





Aksel said:


> Indies. Not Indians. Indes is French for Indies, as in the West Indies.
> Indian, as in Native American is Indien in French.
> 
> _Des _is a contraction of the words _de_ and _les_, so _des_ means _from the_. Woo, italics!


I'd already clarified this


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> I'd already clarified this


Balderdash!

Ok, I didn't read it thoroughly enough.


----------

